
Yum impacted by CVE-2020-8492 with no identified path to mitigation - based2
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1827852
======
based2
[https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/CVE-2020-8492](https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/CVE-2020-8492)
ReDoS on python

